# What kind of holster setup is this?



## NickAustin (Dec 31, 2021)

Hey everyone quick question. I noticed this holster setup in a show I am watching, and am wondering what exactly you’d call this type of configuration? I can see that the top half of the holster is suspended by a strap (like a suspender), but is the bottom of the holster attached to his belt? Or is the whole thing just sort of floating there? I would like to figure out how to own a similar setup for cross draw. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is a vertical shoulder holster. Many companies make them. 

Sometimes there will be a 1 or 2 mag holster under the opposite arm. And, sometimes it is just a strap on the otherside (without 2 extra mags).

You can buy different styles.

Many people like horizontal shoulder holsters, but they can stick out the rear of the jacket. The vertical shoulder holster (in your picture) doesn't suffer from that since it points down.

It probably is attached to the belt near the bottom so it doesn't bounce when you walk or run.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

What make/model/caliber of handgun are you using?

And yes, the holster is usually attached to the belt with a strap that keeps it from flapping/flopping around if you need to run (it'll beat the snot out of your ribcage without it), and will keep it positioned properly if you bend over. The harness passes behind your neck/back, over the other shoulder, then is anchored to the belt on the non-holster side, and (as Shipwreck said) can support a single or double magazine pouch (or revolver speedloader pouches) for rapid reloads. Some folks have even ordered a double rig, with a holster on each side (balances more evenly, as spare ammo is never as heavy as the entire loaded firearm, and the quickest reload ever is to just draw a second firearm).

Click this link to see some examples on Amazon:





__





Amazon.com : vertical "shoulder holster"






www.amazon.com


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here are links and photos for many different ones...





__





vertical shoulder holster - Google Search






www.google.com





I have owned 4 or 5 shoulder holsters over the years. I have tried many different models (some with wide straps, and some with narrow straps). They never end up working for me. My shoulder and neck muscles always start hurting after a while (I never understand how women can wear bras  ).

And, I am in Texas. Even in the winter time, it can be hot. And, too many times I put one on and went various places. Eventually, I'd be in a store and I'd get hot - but I couldn't take off my jacket because of the holster....

I suppose everyone should try one once. But, unless you go with a nylon holster or some cheap no name brand (which will usually be a waste of money) - a good one will cost $200 or more.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

One of the most famous shoulder holster's ever was the one Dirty Harry Callahan carried his big S&W 44 Magnum in ! Early 1970's and a good friend with a gun shop told me he wished he had a boxcar full of S&W Model 29's and shoulder holster's ... "I could sell every one in two days and make great profit !" 
The Bianchi X15 made a name for itself and went down in movie history !
Gary


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Shipwreck nailed it ! I only ever owned one and It was for a Model 29 Smith, but it was for hunting. I live in Texas also and this year, up until just a couple weeks ago I was in short sleeves most days and my Shield Plus was being carried in an IWB under a T shirt.


----------

